
The Internet Archive's Whole Earth Collection - dredmorbius
https://archive.org/details/wholeearth
======
rendx
Browseable index from that repository that includes external links and
explanations:
[https://ia800706.us.archive.org/20/items/Index_20180423/Inde...](https://ia800706.us.archive.org/20/items/Index_20180423/Index.html)

~~~
EricE
A far more useful link - thanks!

------
drallison
In some ways The Whole Earth Catalog was a defining handbook of the
Counterculture of the 1960s and 1970s. I read and reread it in all the various
editions and versions. I went to and bought stuff mentioned in the Catalog at
the Whole Earth Truck Store in Menlo Park, CA. I was a founder of the People's
Computer Company, a cousin organization to the Whole Earth Catalog, which
published books and magazines about personal computing as it birthed. In later
years, when the focus of activity moved to the North Bay, I'd go up and visit
the Whole Earth Review and Convolution Quarterly in Sausalito.

The Whole Earth Catalog is part of my personal genome. The Internet Archive
([http://www.archive.org](http://www.archive.org)) has done a great service
making these historic publications available online.

Readers of Hacker News might want to consider supporting the Archive with a
donation. [https://archive.org/donate/](https://archive.org/donate/) It's
worth an in-person visit as well.

~~~
watersb
I am trying to come up with a topical and succinct way to thank you. But all I
can say is that I learned a lot from years wandering from El Camino Real to
Telegraph Avenue and back again.

